# Sticky  Recovering Lost gear on Arkansas - AHRA L&F Number



## AHRA

Just wanted to let everyone know to check with the Park Office (719)539-7289 in Salida if they lose gear on the Arkansas. We aquire a far amount of equipment each year with out contact info on it.

Andrew
River Ranger
Colorado State Parks


----------



## Randaddy

Did you happen to find my Carlisle raft paddles? I lost about 100 of them. They are a rainbow of colors and have the logos of many different outfitters on them. 

Let me know, I need them back.


----------



## Andy H.

Hey folks, Please don't post your lost article to this thread as the AHRA doesn't monitor the discussion here, just call the AHRA number in the first post.


----------



## lmyers

Good bump. Going to be plenty of yard sales this season....


----------

